# Stocking density : 8gal / 37.5l



## [bt] (Mar 3, 2005)

This is my new tank : 

Dimensions: 50cm L x 25cm W x 30cm H/20" L x 10" W x 12" H
Volume: 38 l./8 gal.
Volume after displacement: 34 l./7 gal.
Surface area: 0.13 sq m/1.35 sq ft

Using the calculators at Practical Fishkeeping (link), it says I can have between 9cm and 19cm of fish.
Other advice seems to say around 12cm of fish.

I have an internal pump and filter, which is pretty powerful (designed for 80l tank).

I'd like to put about 6 neon tetra and 6 black phantom tetra in. I'm estimating they'd total about 24cm in length.

Should I really only stick to about 6 neons? Or would I be okay pushing it a bit to 12 similarly sizes fish?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

With neons you can push it a little. They are very low waste fish. As long as you do weekly water changes, you should be ok with 10 neons in an 7/8 gal tank.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

10 neons


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

10 neons or 
a betta with amano shrimp.


----------



## [bt] (Mar 3, 2005)

Excellent. Thanks guys.

I'll leave the phantoms for another tank.


----------

